# Good Beginner Arboreal Tarantula?



## Felion (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello everyone! I really want to get into tarantulas, as they are really fascinating to watch. I would really like a good arboreal tarantula that's for more beginners like me, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Oct 7, 2018)

I would suggest Avicularia avicularia. They tend to be a little nervous but they are beautiful and inexpensive. Also try searching the forum for beginner arboreals. I'm sure there are similar threads as this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 7, 2018)

any avicularia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Oct 7, 2018)

_Avicularia_ _avicularia_ or _Caribena_ _versicolor_, both are great looking tarantulas. Just make sure the enclosure is well ventilated and you’ll be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## lostbrane (Oct 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Just make sure the enclosure is well ventilated and you’ll be fine.


And keep the sub dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Felion (Oct 7, 2018)

Embers To Ashes said:


> I would suggest Avicularia avicularia. They tend to be a little nervous but they are beautiful and inexpensive. Also try searching the forum for beginner arboreals. I'm sure there are similar threads as this one.


I really like this one! I'm gonna look into it more, thank you guys for helping me!


----------



## AngelDeVille (Oct 7, 2018)

Beware of the poop cannon....

I honestly had zero interest in arboreals, but picked up an A. avicularia and she is one of my favorite spiders.  She likes to decorate her enclosure with poop..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Felion (Oct 7, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Beware of the poop cannon....
> 
> I honestly had zero interest in arboreals, but picked up an A. avicularia and she is one of my favorite spiders.  She likes to decorate her enclosure with poop..


Lovely haha, I can't wait to get a tarantula! Arboreal species are just so cool imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## spookyvibes (Oct 7, 2018)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/

Might as well drop these here for future reference 

_Avicularia avicularia _is a great beginner arboreal, and they’re also quite beautiful imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragondrool (Oct 7, 2018)

Felion said:


> Hello everyone! I really want to get into tarantulas, as they are really fascinating to watch. I would really like a good arboreal tarantula that's for more beginners like me, any suggestions?


A. Avicularia of course! In my experience, very calm and patient with me. With every molt they get fluffier, and their pink toes and mouth are super cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 8, 2018)

I  have an avic because there one of my favorites. Great even for beginners!!!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 8, 2018)

Avicularia avicularia/Avicularia metallica
View media item 53410
Caribena versicolor
View media item 51441View media item 47156
Avicularia variegata












1.0 Avicularia variegata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Mar 25, 2018
__ 5
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia variegata
avicularia bicegoi
avicularia variegata
grizzled pinktoe
variegata




						Nebula being an adorable murder floof.
					




Read the following care guides before getting one (all Avicularia/Caribena/Ybyrapora have practically identical care)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Torech Ungol (Oct 8, 2018)

^This, for sure. Absolutely make sure to read these threads! While these tarantulas are good beginner arboreals, they aren't super forgiving of husbandry errors, so make sure you read these.


----------



## Felion (Oct 9, 2018)

Torech Ungol said:


> ^This, for sure. Absolutely make sure to read these threads! While these tarantulas are good beginner arboreals, they aren't super forgiving of husbandry errors, so make sure you read these.


Thanks for all this info! I really like the look of the Avicularia avicularia, very cute. I think I know which one I am gonna get now! Definitely gonna read those care guides first though.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 9, 2018)

i wouldnt recommend a Avicularia sling to a beginner. a larger specimen would be ideal. (1.5"+)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Apestabrook (Oct 9, 2018)

Caribena versicolor!


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 9, 2018)

Since everyone is going Avic. I'll put Tapinauchenius out there, either T. violaceus or T. gigas, especially if you're getting a sling. More forgiving of husbandry errors than Avics. They are fast, but once they feel secure it's not really a problem.


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 9, 2018)

Psalmopoeus irminia would be my choice. My 1st arboreal was a P. cambridgei, great genus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sykomp (Oct 9, 2018)

LV-426 said:


> Psalmopoeus irminia would be my choice. My 1st arboreal was a P. cambridgei, great genus.


Psalmos are great! I have three, and for me they have been the easiest T's to keep. I'm unsure though would I recommend psalmo as a first tarantula, they are very fast and kind of bolty in a twitchy way, and the bite is said to be quite bad (they lack the urticating setae, so more potent venom). 

I'd personally recommend going with an avic (or C. versicolor) rather than psalmo, if the first arboreal is also the first T.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 10, 2018)

Caribena versicolor. For me adult females are the most beautiful tarantulas in the world. Stunning colours and fluffy to boot. My lass is out regularly and is a great eater.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 10, 2018)

Sykomp said:


> Psalmos are great! I have three, and for me they have been the easiest T's to keep. I'm unsure though would I recommend psalmo as a first tarantula, they are very fast and kind of bolty in a twitchy way, and the bite is said to be quite bad (they lack the urticating setae, so more potent venom).
> 
> I'd personally recommend going with an avic (or C. versicolor) rather than psalmo, if the first arboreal is also the first T.


As long as you don’t mess with a T and leave it alone there shouldn’t be any worries about bites, and bolting away. Even if it bolts it will run to its hide most of the time. I have owned a bunch of arboreals (old world) but never an Avic, I may get an Avic in the future too see what they are about.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 13, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I'll put Tapinauchenius out there, either T. violaceus or T. gigas, especially if you're getting a sling.


I wouldnt recommend these to a new person, too fast.



Felion said:


> Hello everyone! I really want to get into tarantulas, as they are really fascinating to watch. I would really like a good arboreal tarantula that's for more beginners like me, any suggestions?


IF you get an Avic as your first T (you're better off with a terrestrial to start)

1. Read the care links myself and @Venom1080 wrote up.
2. Whatever you do, BEFORE, BEFORE you buy it, setup your container, then post here at this thread and let us comment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Oct 13, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I wouldnt recommend these to a new person, too fast.


I keep hearing about this but I have never seen it with my T. violaceus. When I go to open her enclosure she WALKS at a normal pace to her hide. Maybe mine is unusual, but then other than slings I've rarely had any T. bolt on me.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 13, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I keep hearing about this but I have never seen it with my T. violaceus. When I go to open her enclosure she WALKS at a normal pace to her hide. Maybe mine is unusual, but then other than slings I've rarely had any T. bolt on me.


You’re the only to report this here. Exceptions to all things in nature.

Widely regarded as the fastest genus on the planet.


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 14, 2018)

Felion said:


> Hello everyone! I really want to get into tarantulas, as they are really fascinating to watch. I would really like a good arboreal tarantula that's for more beginners like me, any suggestions?


A _Caribena versicolor_ any reasonably priced _Avicularia_ would make a great first arboreal. (I'd recommend getting a juvenile or adult as your first, as the slings are not as tolerant of mistakes.)

Contrary to what many pet stores and care sheets may tell you, these spiders do fine with dry substrate and no misting. They just need good ventilation and access to water.

_Psalmopoeus_ are pretty hardy as well. However, they are faster and generally more defensive than Avics. For these reasons, they can be a bit of a handful for new keepers, especially rehousing a juvenile or adult. I'd recommend them as a second arboreal (or perhaps as a first arboreal for an intermediate keeper).

These two threads (linked earlier) contain helpful information:

Avicularia Husbandry by viper69
Avicularia care by Venom1080

I would strongly encourage you to post a photo of your setup (ideally before adding the tarantula) so that more experienced keepers can check for any issues that might jeopardize the health of your Avic.


----------

